# Is paint primer hazardous to mice?



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

I would think it would be.. but I have an old, and large cage that I recently fixed up. Only the outside is primed. Would it be a bad idea to use this as a mouse cage? Thanks for your responses in advance.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Could you perhaps cover the primer with a child safe paint? That way you don't need to worry


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh, great idea! I feel like my question was a rather dumb one to begin with. :!: Do you know if child-safe paint is made for outdoor usage, by any chance?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Not sure I'm afraid as I know that the paints here can be different from those in the US! I would assume that it would be okay outside given that some of the paints can be used on metals and stop them rusting but you might need to have a look at what paints are available to you to find out! Sorry I can't be anymore help! (And I don't think that your question was stupid at all! I only found this out recently myself after asking a similar question elsewhere :lol


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

Like Zany, I'm not sure about American paints but I've fixed up a few cages and used both matte (spray) and gloss (enamel) kiddy-safe paints. I wouldn't have fancied the matte one's chances outside but the gloss seemed much more protective.

It's worth considering whether your mice are bar chewers or not, re the primer. The cages I painted were for rats - one of them chewed flakes of paint off here and there :evil: It's easy enough to touch up the paint but he'd have gotten down to the primer, if there was any.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

None of my mice are bar chewers, but one of them absolutely loves climbing and hanging from the wire mesh on top of her cage. :roll: Thank you, everyone, for your advice - I'm going to see if I can find any of this child-safe paint. Actually, while I'm here, do any of you know if wood stain is safer (or safe at all)?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I've no idea about wood stain. I personally wouldn't recommend it though as I'm sure that it is harmful to people if there is prolonged contact and I wouldn't chance it given that the mice may chew it from time to time. Have you considered using natural food dyes? I think that's what some of the hamster toys are coloured with (I know it comes off with the heat of my hands anyway and wood stain wouldn't do this.) You could also stain it with tea (tea bags, where would we be without them  ) Or depending on the look you are going for you could just use the child safe paint on the wood as well - all the ones in the UK are for metal _and_ wood so I would think it would be the same in the states


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks, Zany Toon! I never would have even thought of natural food dyes or even tea! I wonder where on earth I could by the natural food dyes though. I would hope it isn't expensive, there's a lot of cage to cover. :|


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

You're welcome  I was looking on other websites a while back and found that about.com recommend using kool aid (wish I could get some here!!) If you have a look to see if you have a cake or baking supply shop in your area they would be the best ones to ask about a natural food dye as I'm sure supplies will depend on where you are although you could try online. I don't think that the food colours will work on metal but if you use the child safe paint (i know that in the UK the two I have used are plastikote and japlac, I don't know if you can get them where you are) they are normally quite thick paint and I've never had to give any of my cage parts more than one coat of paint - also means that because of the type of paint I don't need to worry about getting something to seal it afterwards


----------

